

Drugs and Wikipedia don't mix - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/12/02/drugs-and-wikipedia-dont-mix

======
zzzmarcus
I'm sure this is true and the article presents relevant points about
Wikipedia's drug coverage, but it probably largely comes down to what's in the
second to last paragraph:

"But no internet source can replace the authority of a physician, doctors
said."

In other words, "no computer can do my job better than I can."

Never heard that before and I can't imagine the motivation behind the
statement.

At some point (if not already) it seems likely that it will be generally safer
to look up a drug and find out the effects on the Internet (maybe never on
Wikipedia, but somewhere). No doctor's brain can contain a complete database
of every drug and its effects and interactions with other drugs.

